# KDE 4.3 Druckdialog Auswahl der zu druckenden Seiten

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

wie kann ich die zu druckenden Seiten im KDE Druckdialog auswählen?

Ich meine die Eingabezeile wo man z.B. "1,3,5-10" eingibt um die Seiten 1 und 3 und 5 bis 10 auszudrucken.

Danke

----------

## Christian99

Unter Optionen, reiter kopien, da kann man "seiten von ... bis ..." einstellen. wie man eine eingebzeile bekommt, wo man mehrere Bereiche/einzelne Seiten einbeben kann, weiß ich leider auch net

----------

## SvenFischer

Krass!!

In Okular gibt es diese Möglichkeit, aber in kmail aber nicht!!!

----------

## Christian99

ich hab zwar kein kmail, aber bei kate gibt das auch nicht. ich würde sagen, weil PlainTextFiles( kate) und Emails nicht in Seiten gegliedert sind. Wieviel auf eine Seite gedruckt wird, wird eigentlich erst vom Drucker bestimmt. Das Programm weiß davon vermutlich nix und kann es deswegen auch nicht einstelln.

Etwas umständlich, aber wenn dus unbedingt brauchst: in pdf drucken, dann kannst du davon die wirklich zu druckenden Seiten auswählen.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> ich hab zwar kein kmail, aber bei kate gibt das auch nicht. ich würde sagen, weil PlainTextFiles( kate) und Emails nicht in Seiten gegliedert sind. Wieviel auf eine Seite gedruckt wird, wird eigentlich erst vom Drucker bestimmt. Das Programm weiß davon vermutlich nix und kann es deswegen auch nicht einstelln.
> 
> Etwas umständlich, aber wenn dus unbedingt brauchst: in pdf drucken, dann kannst du davon die wirklich zu druckenden Seiten auswählen.

 

Na ja, KDE 3.5 konnte das aber in allen Anwendungen. Die Druckvorschau fehlt mir in 4.3 auch noch. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das mit 4.4 bessert, bisher ist die Druckerunterstützung in KDE 4 doch eher bescheiden...  :Confused: 

----------

## BlackEye

jupp - ich glaube ebenfalls, dass das ganze Druckergemüse in KDE4 noch alles andere als vollständig ist. Man könnte es bestenfalls "semi vollständig" nennen

----------

## toralf

Hhm, bin gerade am Überlegen, nun doch schon von 3.5.10 auf 4.3.3 upzudaten - gibt's denn noch mehr von diesen Schmankerln ? EIn Parallelbetrieb von 3.5/4.x scheidet im Wesentlichen aus wegen bug #274915.

----------

## Christian99

hi, also ich verwende kde4 nun schon länger, seit 4.2, vielleciht auch schon seit 4.0, weiß nicht mehr genau  :Smile: 

am anfang wars ja schon schlimm, da gabs nicht mal einen Knopf desktop anzeigen, aber seit 4.3 hab ich eigentlich nichts mehr vermisst. das mit dem Druckdialog war mir noch gar net aufgefallen.

ich wüsste eigentlich nix was dagegen spricht.

Viele Grüße

Christian

----------

## spirou

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Hhm, bin gerade am Überlegen, nun doch schon von 3.5.10 auf 4.3.3 upzudaten - gibt's denn noch mehr von diesen Schmankerln ? EIn Parallelbetrieb von 3.5/4.x scheidet im Wesentlichen aus wegen bug #274915.

 

Ein Update ist garnicht nötig, schalte einfach alles in deinem 3.5 aus, was irgendwie praktisch war - und schon hast du 4.3 *g*

----------

## SvenFischer

Das mit der Drcukunterstützung war ja bekannt, das das erst in KDE 4.3 was taugen soll.

Ich habe gar kein Interesse auf KDE 4.3 zu schimpfen, denn ich bin glücklich. Die Desktop Suche ist zwar noch nicht richtig fertig, Amarok zickt noch rum, aber der Rest macht echt Spaß!

Zurück will ich auf keinen Fall und noch länger KDE 3.5.10 zu benutzen würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen.

----------

## toralf

Gut, 4.3 ist nach einem Bug #296453 nun kompiliert und gestartet, muß erst mal KMail einrichten etc. Ist Okular ein guter Ersatz für KPDF ?

----------

## Max Steel

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Gut, 4.3 ist nach einem Bug #296453 nun kompiliert und gestartet, muß erst mal KMail einrichten etc. Ist Okular ein guter Ersatz für KPDF ?

 

Okular hatte ich mir zwar noch nicht genauer angesehen, aber es scheint zu laufen, und relativ flüssig zu laufen (mein größtes PDF war bisher um die 420 Seiten lang.

----------

